

The future of Little Printer - citizenk
http://littleprinterblog.tumblr.com/post/97047976103/the-future-of-little-printer

======
jacquesm
If those were bought with credit cards then they should be bracing themselves
for a barrage of charge-backs. Offering to refund back to 1st of Aug only
takes care of about half the chargeback window. It also seems to be strange
that they would be selling the product that close to a shut-down.

